# Collections??



## Samooga (Jul 1, 2010)

How long after a release date do items from a collection go into ccos?



for eample:
how long till to the beach is in ccos


----------



## GGBlu (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think there's any specific time frame.  I know the holiday collection from 2009 is already in CCOs (and has been for some months now), but Hello Kitty just starting popping up within the last couple of months (despite being released last February).  And sometime within the last year the Manish Aurora palette went on sale at some CCOs.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

i think it's luck sometimes. i remember watching a youtube video where somebody got a foundation mac had just released in there!  but generally i think it's about 4-6 months before collections pop up there


----------



## Samooga (Jul 1, 2010)

Tjhanks soo much!!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah - same with the warehouse sales...

Pret a Papier lipglass was in some of the charity bags at the last event a few weeks ago.


----------



## Samooga (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Yeah - same with the warehouse sales...

Pret a Papier lipglass was in some of the charity bags at the last event a few weeks ago._

 

I soooooo wish i lived in canada for waehouse sales!!!!!!


----------

